# How to fix shifting gear loosen in TOYOTA ECHO



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothing looks necessarily "loose" there. You will need to see if the shifting cable is engaging the transmission. 

If it is, the issue is inside the transmission and you have much bigger issues.

Did you check the fluid level and condition?


----------

